# Watch your subsonics



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They blame this on a squib load, but I didn't hear a squib load. I have heard that you have to be careful with subsonic loads. I have heard that you should not go below 950 fps in a 24 inch barrel. I suppose you may be safe with slightly slower in a shorter barrel. Any ideas?

http://bearingarms.com/kaboom-garand-ex ... n=baupdate


----------

